# proposal for some fun



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

With all of the artistic talent and technical skills in this forum I was thinking about something fun.

Just an idea.

Everyone start with the same base picture and then work your photoshop/whatever program you have magic.

No limits. edit colors, cut and paste subjects, duplicate, black and white, etc. Turn it into a watercolor, crop it, anything you can think of.

Then post it back up and we'll pick a winner.

I'm not trying to add to anyone's work load, but it doesn't have to be as fancy as the monthly contest.

Just a thread.

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

*here's a pic to start with*

and my take on it


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like it, I'll play.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Here's mine....*

Tilting rock....Rich


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

i'll play along


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Here's mine. The last one is the original.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

will this will run for the rest of the month ?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Before rock fell


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Here's One*

A fairly normal edit.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Fun idea. Here's mine.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

what rock?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

stone etched in stone


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

or this


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Man its hot!

.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i love what you've all been doing! so many different renditions of the image. Ray... where's Ray???

okay... here's one from me too.


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

This is cool.

Someone start with another base image to work with.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

*This is a great spot dad.*
*.*


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

*color saturation*

colors


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

okay there were things wrong with my original, so i re-did it.










hmm... might do another one. i'm still not quite comfy with it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Can I play too !!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

mr.robo57 said:


> Can I play too !!!


Go for it.


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

Loved the "before it fell" shot. LOL


----------

